# Converting two prong to three prong plugs



## heavyfoot (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi. The apartment I live in has two prong plugs, some of which have been changed to standard three prong plugs with no ground wire attached. I have heard that the risk of shock can be reduced by installing CFGI receptacles. Is this true? If so, can the same risk reduction be obtained by attaching a power bar with surge protection to the standard three prong receptacle?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## manhattan42 (Jul 12, 2006)

Electrical codes fully allow for 3 prong GFCI receptacles to be used in place of  2 prong, ungrounded, receps even when there is no mechanical ground.

Electric Code requires such installations to be labeled "no equipment ground" with the labels found within the packaging.

The GFCI will work despite having no equipment ground.


----------



## petey_racer (Jul 13, 2006)

To add to Manhattan's post:

Adding a single wire to a metal water pipe is more dangerous than no ground at all in 99% of the cases.
It is allowed in rare and specific circumstances. But even under those circumstances it is typically just as easy to re-run a circuit or attach a ground to the panel buss.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 13, 2006)

In the case of an outdoor or a wet location receptacle, an ungrounded _non GFI _3 prong receptacle is a dangerous thing. 
Neutral is not the same thing as a ground. When I am counting on having a good ground, 
I don't want to find out there is no ground by getting a good jolt. Especially when I'm under a floor! 

Glennjanie and I both know a fellow who died under his house trying to put a dryer receptacle in. 
The drill hit a power wire in the wall. He was drilling up from under the floor. 
The 3 prong receptacle he was plugged into was not grounded. 
He grabbed the chuck to try to pull the drill back after it jammed. 
Power found it's way through his arm and out his back. 
The breaker didn't blow immediately and the guy died.


----------

